# Can any one suggest me Top 5 Wildlife Sightings



## ptrjakson (Dec 19, 2009)

I am a great lover of nature Can any one suggest me Top 5 Wildlife Sightings in North Cyprus.


----------



## theresoon (Apr 11, 2008)

ptrjakson said:


> I am a great lover of nature Can any one suggest me Top 5 Wildlife Sightings in North Cyprus.


Check out Friends of Nature. It's a bicommunal group. There are a lot of places on both sides of the island.


----------



## kimonas (Jul 19, 2008)

ptrjakson said:


> I am a great lover of nature Can any one suggest me Top 5 Wildlife Sightings in North Cyprus.


For Cyprus generally (wildlife thankfully knows nothing of the political problems of the island) there are many interesting wildlife spectacles - my top five would be:

1) Lammergeier (bearded vulture) now alas no longer a permanent resident since donkey rescue and retirement homes were set up - but a rare visitor from Levant - the largest bird in the area with wingspan knocking on for 2.7 metres - also known as the bone vulture as it drops the long bones of large mammals to crack them open to get at the marrow.

2) Salt lake flamingo flocks overwintering at Akrotiri or Larnaca (numbers reduced in recent years owing to polution, airport development and other factors abroad)

3) Mouflon wild sheep in the Troodos (a few truly wild ones but very rarely seen, but there are fenced reserves where sightings are almost guaranteed)

4) Egyptian fruit bats (a rare visitor from Africa) in large numbers emerging from roosts or feeding on figs etc - have fox-like heads and large eyes.

5) Snorkelling - amazing sea-life including turtles in your're extremely lucky.

Happy wildlife watching...


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

I always get excited when I hear the Bee Eaters flying over our house on their way back from Africa for the summer.
It always gives me such pleasure to see them on the wires in the countryside with their beautiful colours chattering to each other.
Also the Hoopoe which is such a comical looking bird. We had one following our car for several miles last summer up in the hills. It kept flying in front of us, then landing on the ground till we caught up then it flew a bit ahead again. 
Rollers are also beautiful, not seen very often but if you do see one it is so distinctive with its bright blue, almost turquoise colour.
One thing I found very funny when I saw the first Cyprus hedgehog is that they have big ears.

Veronica


----------



## ptrjakson (Dec 19, 2009)

*Thanks for the information*

Thank you very much for the information .


----------



## BabsM (May 24, 2008)

ptrjakson said:


> Thank you very much for the information .


I love watching the praying mantis that sits in our garden. I also love watching the hummingbird hawkmoths. There are some lovely butterflies too. One of these days I must get a book to look up what they are because they don't look like the ones we had in the UK


----------



## theresoon (Apr 11, 2008)

BabsM said:


> I love watching the praying mantis that sits in our garden. I also love watching the hummingbird hawkmoths. There are some lovely butterflies too. One of these days I must get a book to look up what they are because they don't look like the ones we had in the UK


I had recently gone to a conference and met a friend of my sister's who is doing research on the Cyprus butterflies in the north. If anyone is interested she is looking for volunteers. She already identified species that were not known to exist in Cyprus.


----------



## ptrjakson (Dec 19, 2009)

*what is the eligblity critria for assistent who is going to join her*

If suppose some one interest to be volunteers and want assist her what is the minimum qualification is required or do he need to do some specific course for their just let me know .


----------



## BabsM (May 24, 2008)

theresoon said:


> I had recently gone to a conference and met a friend of my sister's who is doing research on the Cyprus butterflies in the north. If anyone is interested she is looking for volunteers.


Sounds interesting.... is she only looking at butterflies in the north or is she looking at the south too?


----------



## theresoon (Apr 11, 2008)

BabsM said:


> Sounds interesting.... is she only looking at butterflies in the north or is she looking at the south too?


one specific area in the north, sorry don't remember the name, which is known for the butterflies and I was mentioning this threat to my sister last night and she told me she also does bird watching tours in the north- she starts at 5am. 

Sorry I cann't even remember her name and cannt find her details, will ask my sister and let you all know.


----------



## BabsM (May 24, 2008)

theresoon said:


> one specific area in the north, sorry don't remember the name, which is known for the butterflies and I was mentioning this threat to my sister last night and she told me she also does bird watching tours in the north- she starts at 5am.
> 
> Sorry I cann't even remember her name and cannt find her details, will ask my sister and let you all know.


I would be interested in the bird watching but 5am is an unearthly hour!!!!!


----------



## theresoon (Apr 11, 2008)

I found the website for birdlife cyprus. they have a birdwatching event this coming saturday at Akrotiri. So if interested here is the web site

www . birdlifecyprus. org .cy (I placed the spaces as I dont think I can just post a website.
their phone number #22 455072.

The other lady also gave me her contact info, so if anyone is interested please send me a pm. I dont want to post her email on here.

Dina


----------

